# Ratio of female to male fursuit makers



## CombatRaccoon (May 24, 2008)

It seems like there are more promenant female fursuit makers in the "industry" (if you want to call it that) than male. 
I dunno, maybe I've just mistaken their genders because of this glorious thing that is the internet, but aren't beetlecat, beastcub, lacy, latinvixen and jax the bat all girls, among others?
sorry in advance if I got anyone's gender wrong! D:


----------



## Beastcub (May 24, 2008)

silverlinzhusky is also a female suit maker but i think her husband also helps
i do believe mixed candy is a husband wife team
jocifur i *think* is a guy (yeah w/internet its hard to tell what friggen gender you are dealing with!)

in my expereince i have found more artitis to be female and i studied something about the female mind being more creative and expressive as it is fundamentally different than a males...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 26, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> silverlinzhusky is also a female suit maker but i think her husband also helps
> i do believe mixed candy is a husband wife team
> jocifur i *think* is a guy (yeah w/internet its hard to tell what friggen gender you are dealing with!)
> 
> in my expereince i have found more artitis to be female and i studied something about the female mind being more creative and expressive as it is fundamentally different than a males...




yea... I go to an art high school and girls outnumber guys in every major... except for tech.


----------



## ~Snow~ (May 17, 2012)

CombatRaccoon said:


> yea... I go to an art high school and girls outnumber guys in every major... except for tech.



Actually, I saw more women artists in the painterly and crafts sections of the art field. Men were more into the drafting (making things out of wood, iron, etc.) and 3D modeling (animation) departments. Most of my CG classes had guys. O_O Even though I was more skilled than most of them  I guess fursuiting is like a craft... so perhaps that is why?


----------



## Deo (May 17, 2012)

Fuck. I did not meant to "This" that. I meant to report it. Fuck.

HEY NEWFAG. NO NECROING REALLY FUCKING OLD THREADS. SEE THE DATE? 2008. IS IT STILL 2008? _*FUCK NO.*_


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2012)

How do people even find these threads?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

search I suppose


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 17, 2012)

At least this necro exposed me to the OP's fantastic avatar.


----------

